# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Te mager? Deze voeding zorgt voor een gezond gewicht!

## FRANCOIS580

De meesten van ons kampen met ernstig overgewicht dat door wetenschappers niet voor niets als dé epidemie van deze eeuw wordt beschouwd. Maar wist je dat vele landgenoten er veel zouden voor over hebben om enkele kilo's aan te komen? Hun te laag lichaamsgewicht heeft immers negatieve gevolgen voor hun gezondheid. Enkele kilo's lichaamsgewicht aankomen is echter minstens even moeilijk als overwicht definitief kwijt te spelen. Wat zijn de belangrijkste oorzaken van overgewicht en magerzucht en wat kan je er aan doen om eindelijk je gezond streefgewicht te bereiken en ook te behouden?

Het zal je maar overkomen. Terwijl anderen met overgewicht kampen heb jij te maken met ondergewicht of magerzucht en dat is even nadelig voor je gezondheid als overgewicht. Beiden wordt meestal gelinkt aan anorexia, maar dat is onterecht. Er is inderdaad een levensgroot verschil tussen ondergewicht, magerzucht en anorexia. Inderdaad, terwijl zij die aan anorexia lijden er alles aan doen om zo mager mogelijk te zijn, willen patiënten die lijden aan ondergewicht er veel voor geven om enkele kilo's aan te komen.

*Oorzaken ondergewicht*
Ondergewicht en magerzucht hebben vele oorzaken. Een zo laag lichaamsgewicht dat je gezondheid in gevaar brengt hangt in hoofdzaak af van je eetgewoonten. Van wat je dagelijks eet, maar zeker ook van wat je niet eet. Verder worden ondergewicht en magerzucht beïnvloed door je psychische ingesteldheid en je motivatie maar ook door je geslacht en je leeftijd. Na vele wetenschappelijke studies blijkt dat ondergewicht ook een erfelijke oorzaak kan hebben. Om ondergewicht en magerzucht te verhelpen bestaan geen wondermiddelen. Lijd jij ook aan ondergewicht? Dan is het drastisch aanpassen van je eet- en leefgewoonten het enige alternatief om daaraan te verhelpen enkele kilo's aan lichaamsgewicht aan te komen.

*Andere oorzaken:*

• *Bejaarden:* die problemen hebben met slikken en kauwen.

• *Stress:* magerzucht kan ook psychische oorzaken hebben zoals angst en stress.

• *Eet- en leefpatroon:* een ongezond en slecht gestructureerd eet- en leefpatroon is in vele gevallen de oorzaak van ondergewicht en magerzucht.

• *Stijgend energieverbruik:* als gevolg van overactiviteit en/of intensieve sportbeoefening.

*Ondergewicht*
Wanneer je Body Mass Index of BMI hoger is dan 25 spreekt men van overgewicht. Heb je een gezond gewicht, dan varieert je BMI tussen de 20 en 25. Wanneer ben je te mager, en spreken we van ondergewicht en magerzucht? Bij een BMI lager dan.../...

Lees verder...

----------

